# MEDELLÍN | Projects & Construction ‎



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*MEDELLÍN | Projects & Construction ‎​**


pano_centro_poblado by mauricio montoya, on Flickr*​


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Centro de Innovación Argos-EAFIT | U/C*

Commercial

*Ended up being very different to renderings.*

Centro de Innovación Argos-EAFIT by Agenda | Agencia de Arquitectura Camilo Restrepo, on Flickr




































Pictures by Alejo Paisa


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*One Plaza | U/C*


host image online



gif image hosting





Alejo_paisa said:


> Dos que tomé hoy de One Plaza.


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Hotel | PRO
*


jdapenao said:


> Si no estoy mal este sería el diseño del hotel en donde quedaba J&C en la Avenida del Poblado


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Access Point | PRO*



Carbet said:


> Cambió el diseño de *Access Point*, Nuevo render:


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*NAMM | JUST FINISHED*

*USE*: MUSEUM



I(L)Bogota said:


> Creo que estas del MAMM no las han puesto por aquí.
> 
> *EL MAM DE MEDELLÍN*
> 
> ...


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*EDU | U/C 
*
*Use: *Institutional



DanieLupus said:


>





pipe21v said:


>


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep up the good work! Medellin is one of my favorite cities, so I'm happy to see what is going on here.


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Milla de Oro | U/C*

*Use: Commercial*


image hosting over 10mb



Alejo_paisa said:


> Centro de idiomas EAFIT
> 
> 
> 
> Milla de Oro por detrás.


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*BIO 26 | U/C*

*Mixed Use*


photo storage



Carbet said:


> Avance de Bio 26, con unas tomas aéreas muy interesantes:


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Q Office | U/C*

*Commercial*


pic host



Abelo said:


> Algunos avances en el sector de El Tesoro
> 
> *Q Office y La Torre Highlife*


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Simesa | PRO*

*Commercial*



Alejo_paisa said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

every single project is awsome!!


----------



## Karltj (Nov 21, 2005)

wow, so many cool projects, congrats!


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

Couple of new projects.



Carbet said:


> Nuevo, *Gluky Tower*, Loma del Tesoro.
> 
> El nombre de la torre es por una agencia de Publicidad que tendrá sede allí, ya la torre esta vendida totalmente.





Carbet said:


> Nuevo, *Puerto Azul*, Bello (plan parcial Ciudad de los Puertos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Damn, Medellín has some great quality projects!


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*New Project*



jdapenao said:


>


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Urban Renewal Project | U/C*



BringMe said:


> Parque Vial Río Medellín.
> 
> 
> Este parque, convertirá al río Medellín en el principal escenario de la ciudad para todo tipo de eventos y tendrá como protagonista a la naturaleza. Permitirá a la ciudad volver al río como el espacio de encuentro y de esparcimiento.
> ...


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*New Project
*


Carbet said:


> Un rendering algo mejor:
> 
> *New York*, Sector Centro
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

wow!!


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Campestre 1693 | PRO*

*Use:* Commercial





Carbet said:


> Una un poco mayor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gñe (Aug 1, 2016)

¡Qué construcción tan peculiar!


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

New rendering for this project. 

*Cross | PRO*



charestrepoto said:


> Otra perspectiva de la fachada de Cross


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Hilton by Hampton | U/C*



Carbet said:


> Avance del *Hampton by Hilton*:
> 
> 
> subir fotos online
> ...


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*OFI 7 | U/C*


post image online​


Carbet said:


> Avance de *Ofi7*:
> 
> 
> sube imagenes​


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Parques del Rio*



jdapenao said:


>





Kristen-123 said:


> Me gustaron estas
> ________________​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Late September Updates.
*

*Vitha*



charestrepoto said:


> Nuevo Proyecto para el occidente de oficinas, comercio y servicios, se llama Vitha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Cantiere*



Alejo_paisa said:


> Maqueta de *Cantiere* en el sector de San Lucas.



*Q-Office*



dfamoreno said:


> Q Office -El tesoro



*Ofi7*



Abelo said:


> *Ofi7 *a buen ritmo
> 
> *Fachada Occidental*
> 
> ...


*
Square*



Carbet said:


> Creo que por acá no estaba ésta imagen de *Square*:


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Milla de Oro*



Abelo said:


> Recorrido por el Zócalo de *Milla de Oro*.
> Con una variada oferta comercial



*EDU Headquarters*



Alejo_paisa said:


> Así va quedando la nueva sede EDU en el Parque San Antonio.


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Parques de Rio | Phase 1*



Kristen-123 said:


> Me gusta mucho como esta quedando, la noche le da una magia diferente.
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> Parques del rio
> ...





Kristen-123 said:


> Parques del rio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Various Residential Projects | El Poblado*



Carbet said:


> Avances de: DuVille, Cantagirone Tre Piu, La Foret, Citark y se me escapa el nombre de uno.
> 
> Ahí disculpan los colores raros de la imagen, fue segundos antes de un super aguacero.
> 
> ...


*S48*



Abelo said:


> A la derecha S48 y a la izquierda empieza a levantarse Consultorios del Sur.
> La frontera entre Envigado y Sabaneta se está conformando como una nueva centralidad.


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Class 49 | PRO*



DanieLupus said:


> *Class 49*, Sabaneta (a 50 metros de Mayorca sobre la Avenida Las Vegas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*General Project Developments*



Gunthar said:


> Algunos avances
> 
> Citark
> 
> ...


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*El Matorral | Just Finished*



Carbet said:


> En primer plano el edificio *El Matorral*, residencial terminado hace un par de meses y que ha ganado la Bienal Colombiana de arquitectura en categoría Hábitat y Vivienda Colectiva para éste año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Aviva*



Abelo said:


> *AVIVA*
> Loma de Los Bernal
> Ya están cerrando la circunferencia que forma todo el conjunto


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*One Plaza | Just finished*



Carbet said:


> No recuerdo si la primera imagen fue posteada, pero aprovecho por las muestras interiores... a propósito, hace pocos días abrió en uno de sus locales comerciales del nivel 1 (esquina sur torre sur) un Crepes and Waffles; hablo de One Plaza:


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Access Point | Project*


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Square | U/C*






Carbet said:


> Square:


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Reserva del Parque | U/C*



charestrepoto said:


> Avances de obra de Reserva del Parque, en el Alto de las Palmas.
> 
> No encontré fotos que amplíen más la dimensión del mall, por estos días abren al público pero algo se puede ver.


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

Update of a building in El Poblado.



Abelo said:


> Avances del edificio que se construye donde quedaba J&C Delicias de la Av El Poblado


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*New Project*



Feleru* said:


> No se ustedes ya conocían este proyecto. igual se los dejo por si acaso.- Saludos.
> 
> Proyecto de *TERRANVM*
> 
> ...


----------



## CeC2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Cantagirone Siete*'



Carbet said:


>


----------

